# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  سوال تخصصی درباره طراحی دیتا بیس سایت مقاله

## جواد نوری

با سلام و تبریک سال نو
دارم یه وب سایت مقاله طراحی میکنم که قراره حداقل سالی 10.000 تا مقاله توی بارگذاری بشه
و مشکلم سر سرچش هست، که با بهترین عملکرد و کمترین زمان و منابع به جواب برسم، مخصوصا از سال سوم به بعد
در ضمن برای هر مقاله قرار شده که چندتا کلمه کلیدی انتخاب بشه تا سرچ روی اونها باشه (مثلا بین 3 تا 50 تا کلمه کلیدی برای هر  مقاله)
با MSSQL و ASP MVC5
ممنون میشم هم ایده تونو بابت جداول و رابطه ها بگید و هم روش های پیاده سازی (مثل full text search یا روالهای index)

----------

